# King's Mountain NC Comp Results



## Bruce B (Apr 16, 2006)

1 B.S. Pitmeisters 626.2856
2 Home on the Range 626.2848
3 Kings Cooking 621.7144
4 Jacks Old South 613.1422
5 Checkered Pig 611.9998
6 Pit Dog BBQ 608.0000
7 Bareknuckles BBQ 606.2856
8 Late Night Whiskey Smoke 605.7140
9 Two Good BBQ 605.1424
10 Regal BBQ 603.4284
11 Palmetto BBQ/Tryon Fire 601.1422
12 Pirates of the Grillibea 599.9998
13 Swamp Sauce Smokers 598.8562
14 Courtneys BBQ 597.1432
15 Tarheel Smokers 597.1422
16 Mountain Magic 594.2858
17 KP's Cowboy Cookers 594.2844
18 Hickory Knoll Cookers 592.5710
19 Hogoholics 591.9998
20 Up in Smoke 589.1422
21 Lazy Bones 587.9996
22 Whoop-de-Que 587.4282
23 The Allnighters 585.7136
24 Bills Grill 584.0002
25 Roadrunner 582.8568
26 Cool Smoke 582.2852
27 Smokin Oakies 579.4276
28 JD's Smokin Misfits 578.8564
29 Butts & Breasts 576.5706
30 Big Mo & the AHO BBQ 573.1420
31 Red White & Que 572.5712
32 Pigs in Heat 569.7134
33 Blue Valley BBQ 568.5710
34 P & C Smokaholics 566.2856
35 Good Ole Boys 566.2848
36 Billy T & The Jammers 563.9996
37 Big Daddy Butt Rub 560.5714
38 Smokey Mountain Smokers 555.4284
39 Kilted Kilby BBQ 555.4276
40 Sue E Pigg 553.7136
41 Smokin Mountain Boys 551.4288
42 Fat Pig & Chick 536.5706
43 Cooking Maniacs 529.1420
44 Bar B Q'n Contractors 525.1424
45 Zeb's Southern Culture 523.4276
46 Big E's 514.8566
47 Hog Squad 318.2860


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2006)

Congrats Bill, for beating over 20 teams, including defending SOTB champ
Kilby Kilted.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 16, 2006)

Way to go Bill, 'lil Quer and crew, one rung at a time up that ladder.!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 16, 2006)

Great job, Bill!! =D>  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2006)

Good showing Bill, Mr. Bill and Stephanie!!  Sounded like ya'll had a blast!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

Way to go guys!! Now, post some pics!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 16, 2006)

What a great time.  Here are some team pics of Kings Mountain.  I posted the food pics in the General BBQ area.







  A lesson in Garnish: 



These Younges cant keep up:  

  Other Bill washing some dishes:  



My good friend Charlie Welsh of NC:  

  Okay, so I did take a nap:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 16, 2006)

Again, way to go team! 
Looks like a real blast ! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like you had a good time, Bill.


----------

